# Why...



## Chris_Anversois

Hi everyone:

I do not understand.When I am logged in,shouldn't I be lightned next of my name as being online ?? I noticed several times already that when I am online,next of my name,I am mentioned being offline.

Do you,or Mike know what causes this,is there something I must know or do ?

Thanks,

Chris.

NB: I must say...now I am writing this message,I am lightned being online. What I am mentioning above is,when I am logged in and reading messages.Then I am also online I would think,don't I ??


----------



## walnut

Chris_Anversois said:
			
		

> NB: I must say...now I am writing this message,I am lightned being online. What I am mentioning above is,when I am logged in and reading messages.Then I am also online I would think,don't I ??[/size]


 Hi Chris!
Just a suspect.. Couldn't it be your logged-in/logged-out log status affecting your on-line/off-line one? I was in doubt too and then noticed that I used to read messages without logging in = off-line message.
It's easy to test: log-out and see if this modifies the online/offline dot, then relog-in and verify again.
Hope this helps. Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## mkellogg

Walnut's idea sounds right.  Other than that, I just don't know.

Mike


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Hi Walnut, hi Mike:

                          Yes,I will try that out, thanks for your suggestion.

Bye,

Chris.


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Yes,it has to do with that login/out. But when I have been reading offline, stay on the website and login,that does not change me into online. I must log out,close the website,and then call up the website again and right away login,then it works.

Thanks , bye,

Chris.


----------



## Silvia

Anyway, I noticed that it also happens to at least one other person in this forum.


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Nice to know that I'm not  the only one


----------



## lsp

Chris_Anversois said:
			
		

> Yes,it has to do with that login/out. But when I have been reading offline, stay on the website and login,that does not change me into online. I must log out,close the website,and then call up the website again and right away login,then it works.
> 
> Thanks , bye,
> 
> Chris.


Maybe the display appears to continue to say Offline only to you because of the cache on your computer, which is refreshed when you close the browser and relaunch it? If that's true, to others you appear online when you log in. 

Mike, do you think his local cache could be a factor?


----------



## Chris_Anversois

My temporary Internet Files are auto emptied when closing the pc, but I also regularly use an eraser.
Thank for mentioning it.
Bye,

Chris.


----------



## mkellogg

No offense, but I am still quite sceptical.  If there were a bug, it would most likely be happening for more people.  (I updated the software with some bug fixes last night, so maybe that fixed it.)

A good next place to look is the Currently Active Users page: http://forum.wordreference.com/online.php?

Do you ever see yourself logged in in the top right, and not see your username in the list?

Mike


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Hi Mike:
          It's kind of strange.When I click the link when I get a notification of a message sent in one of my subscribed,and login,the green point next of my name is not lightned.
But,when I come via the addressbar on the website and login it works.
 Bye,
Chris.


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Also when writing the message like I just did,it is not lightned,but after I did send it,it is lightned.To me it kind of odd, what do think of it ?

Chris.


----------

